# Tired



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm sick of the people (mainly family) who have a go about me keeping DWA's. Do you have this problem?


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Most people call me crazy and leave it at that. Course I could really give a S__t what other people think so maybe I just don't notice it as much. : victory:


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

i was discussing with my parents about me applying for a dwa in a couple of years and hopefully with my fwc coming already they call me crazy just for these. they wont come in my house because of my burmese they all call me crazy. (not quite dwa but my lil input lol)


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm just tired of the people who jusdge me because I have DWA animals. I don't broadcast it, I only tell people I think should know. But still, they all give me :censor: about it. It's just sooo anoying.


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

maybe its because you dont ask the person you live wit if it ok to bring them in2 house. even though they live there too???? :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

none of my relatives know, I just keep it to myself my mum gives me a bit of jip about it but not too much, just the usual be careful, get some gloves, dont do this ect.... but generally shes alright.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Never had a problem, I'm sure it's only because they care though?


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

yer im sure it is because they care but it does get a lil annoying when people have to keep going over and over the same thing!


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Heck, I dont have DWAs and have loads of people (who don't really know me) saying I'm crazy for keeping big snakes. These aren't people who care about me, or worry, these are people who just dont understand and are afraid of things they dont understand....


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I was just about to say..

Try having 50%+ of the angry teenagers on this forum think you only keep retics to appear "cool" and every time you say a harsh word having it put down to "big snake keepers talk down to everyone else" or "big snake keepers think they are better than everyone else"

All because I got wound up by some piece of idiocy by some halfbrained f*ckwit who just asked a question that would have been covered in "Bambi and friends teach you how to care for your first snake on disney DVD" on and say something sarcastic it MUST be my bad attitude caused by my preference for pyhton reticulatus.

T*ssers.

Ahh that feels better


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have DWA, but do have plenty of rear fangs. I personally would be seriously p'd off if I was criticised for having animals which need to be legally licenced before I keep them, and met the criteria for having them. All of my rear fangs are locked away just as DWA would be. As for giant snakes, if you are experienced enough to keep them, then complainers should go and grow up! Mason, we have disagreed over mangroves, but to keep retics is NOT a sign of bad attitude, and if I had the space, I would have them as they are awsome!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I only keep Rear Fanged atm, but my "close" family are backing me all the way


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope I am not seen as hijacking this. I see no reason why experienced herp keepers should not be able to keep such amazing, and, lets face it, evolutionary exciting snakes as rear fanged colubrids. I clearly remember some 15 years ago, and maybe more, when there was huge excitement at the discovery of western hoggies able to give a venomous bite. This was an example of evolution in action.
Since then we have a myriad of supposedly harmless colubrids now known to be venomous. FWC'se now available., all of the boiga, leioheterodon, all are now available. Why should keepers of these species be seen as irresponsible when their charges , if held securely, are safer than the average family dog? I would, maybe, extend this view to DWA. To keep things in perspective, how many hospital admissions due to DWA have there been compared to dog bites , over, say the last decade ? My own opinion, as this is an emotive issue.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

people mainly do it because they care, i know it slightly different but i get it all the time for riding motorbikes! and yes it does wear thin....

would hate to think what my family would say if i got into HOTS, they think lizards, frogs and the inverts they eat are creepy!!! lol


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

I get the hassle without keeping venomous!
Again its mostly from those who dont understand or know anything.
So i just tend to reply: come and meet them and you will soon change your opinion! Otherwise go back into your hole! :whip:

At the end of the day if u keep venomous then you do so because your intrest in the species is deep. So you tend to know what your dealing with! People only comment negatively because they dont undertsand,
most people would like to understand if you give them a chance.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*attitudes*

I've been lucky to work closely with Vipera berus for 30 odd years and keep herps for a similar time. As a regular photographer of "hots" I've also been in very close contact with a huge range of venomous species so the move into keeping DWA's didnt surprise my family.

Real friends understand what drives me!

When asked by other people why keep something you cannot handle I give them the stock question in answer ..." can you handle your tropical fish?".


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what if they dont keep tropical fish


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I get enough stick for keeping Spiders. Thankfully i got my mum to pick up my first and she now loves em. 

Id say they are just worried about you getting hurt, i had one person in his snake room on web cam before taking out some of his DWA's and showing it on the cam, (With hooks and safety of course) and i didn't like it. Mainly because if he was bitten i was at the other end of the country and could do sod all about it. The way i see it is their are very few deaths from owning DWA license animals. Their are more deaths and injury's from keeping horses as lets face it they too can be dangerous. That and it would be hypocritical of me to berate DWA owners when i want a caimen when i get my own place. :flrt:


----------



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

not many people understand DWA let alone snakes at all, once you have the knowledge and experience you no longer are afraid cautious yes but not afraid. maybe you could try to teach the people who give you stick bout it. maybe then they would think, yer ok he knows his stuff and they don't sound as bad as i first tought. thats how i got my parents to stop giving me grief about mine.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Oops*



SiUK said:


> what if they dont keep tropical fish


Never thought about that:bash:

My wife looks at people this way...... Those who like animals are generally ok!! Those who dont like animals are weird:crazy: and she doesnt trust them!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Never thought about that:bash:
> 
> My wife looks at people this way...... Those who like animals are generally ok!! Those who dont like animals are weird:crazy: and she doesnt trust them!!!


I agree with your wife on that one, I dont see how anyone can not like animals.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

my parents aren't that happy about it but seeing that am going about keeping them responsibly, they have come round. it helps that i have a room completely separate from the house tho so theres no need for them to go anywhere near them when i do get them.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Mason said:


> I was just about to say..
> 
> Try having 50%+ of the angry teenagers on this forum think you only keep retics to appear "cool" and every time you say a harsh word having it put down to "big snake keepers talk down to everyone else" or "big snake keepers think they are better than everyone else"
> 
> ...


You only have big snakes cos you have a small *ahem*:lol2:


Yeah I get annoyed with all that too. I have them because I love 'em not to look cool or any other reason. I couldn't give a rats ass if anyone out there agrees with me having them/likes them or not. I keep them for me, not other people.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I keep hots because I love them, and want to study them. I just wish people would see it from my point. I've even had people say they won't come into my house because of them. But I don't give a :censor:, it is my passion and if they dont like it then it's their problem not mine. All my hots are in a thier own room and in FULL SECURE HOUSING and are as escape proof as I can make it.

Just wish people would listen before they make a judgment.


----------

